# Irish Ferries still taking the P......



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

I was delighted to receive an email from STENA LINE offering a trip to Ireland Car + 2 for £81. So I went on line to see how much a 6 meter Van and two adults return with a seat both ways to Belfast from Scotland . 

The price came to a staggering £300 including a seat which costs £12 each way ... how nice .

Message to Irish Tourist Board , Irish Ferries and Stena Line again !!! . For £300 I can travel to FRANCE from Dover to Dunkirk return about FOUR TIMES. Same distance, nice service and guess what,.... a seat is included . 

The damage to Irish Tourism continues ! . I would love to travel the coast of Northern Ireland to Donegal and back in my motorhome but at these rediculous "Special Prices" its not going to happen. !!


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

I live on the Ayrshire coast and can just about see Ireland on a clear day (not that we get many of them!)

Been across the water lots in my youth watching Irish motorcycle racing and fancied taking the missus along the Antrim coast and to Donegal. Was shocked at the price for us and our small car. Seem to recall it being around the 300 mark. Needless to say we went elsewhere and spent our money. Shame as it's a great place to visit with stunning scenery and great hospitality.

Think the ferry companies are more interested in freight than tourists.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I travel to Ireland quite often and until about ten years ago used to take the car, either from Holyhead or Fishguard. Then the ferry cost started to change and now it is cheaper to fly over and rent a car for a week. It's that 'free market economics' again!

Alan


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did NI a couple of years ago. Got a week's car hire and B&B and flights for two, for £20 less than a return trip with the MH on the ferry.

Obviously NI and the ferries don't want MHers going over there.

I would like to do the South but it won't be in the MH.



Pete 8)


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

You want to try living in Ireland. Getting to UK mainland is a nightmare. I used to go to Scotland drive to Calais to get to France. It now costs about the same to go Irish Ferries from Rosslare to Cherbourg. 5 hour drive down Ireland as opposed to the nightmare drive down England. (I'd rather drive on the wrong side of the road in France) If you live on the UK mainland I wouldn't recommend coming to Ireland never mind the cost its not particularly motorhome friendly (just like UK)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

apxc15 said:


> Obviously NI and the ferries don't want MHers going over there.
> 
> Pete 8)


That is palpably untrue. There are more Aires in NI than in the whole of the UK yet it's not as big as a decent sized county.

The problem seems to lie with the ferry companies. I won't say there is price fixing but there are few options and they don't have any need to compete with each other for tourist traffic so they keep prices high.

I wonder how much it costs to cross with a truck. I wouldn't be surprised if that was a lot more competitively priced, Alan.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

We live less than an hour from Rosslare so going to France is the sensible option for us (if it was not for the ferry costs)
To be honest although prices are still very expensive they have dropped over the last few years & Irish Ferries give a free UK return trip for the same vehicle to be used within 12 months 
What we really need is Michael O'Leary (Ryanair) to develop an interest in the ferry business.


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

Roadhogg said:


> We live less than an hour from Rosslare so going to France is the sensible option for us (if it was not for the ferry costs)
> To be honest although prices are still very expensive they have dropped over the last few years & Irish Ferries give a free UK return trip for the same vehicle to be used within 12 months
> What we really need is Michael O'Leary (Ryanair) to develop an interest in the ferry business.


Irish Ferries prices to France only came down a few years ago when Celtic Link Ferries started to offer better prices on the same route.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Totally agree with the OP. We have family in Ireland and went over a few years ago for a special occasion and then went off touring. Had a great time. Would love to go back but after doing the same calculations, France/Belgium etc wins. Shame


----------

